# Logon failure: user not granted requested logon type



## Survis

It's great to see this type of forum available.

I had scanned it for the message "Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer" and found some interesting suggestions.

They didn't work so I did a little experimentation based on the info these hints provided. Thought I'd share what I did since it seems to have fixed this problem for me.

Machine B could see and access files on machine A using a wireless network. Machine A kept getting the logon failure message when it tried to view machine B. 

I finally found that the "Access this computer from the network" setting was blank and decided to see what would happen if I changed it. It fixed the problem.

Start: Control Panel: Administrative Tools: Local Security Policy: "Access this computer from the network" entry had nothing in it on machine B. I set it to include everyone (just in case I also added administrator and guest also but i think they were settings on that particular machine). VOILA!, machine A was now able to access files on machine B.

I'm no expert in using these settings but it seems to have corrected the problem. I have no idea why some machines have this setting correctly set and others somehow don't.

Wanted to pass along my thanks for the guidance and hints in the previous posts. They did lead me to try what did finally work and I hope this is helpful to others.


----------



## esware

I just started to experiance this problem. I found the "Access this computer from the network" setting in the Administrator's control panel and it was blank. After setting it to "Everyone", I was able to access ths shared files. After a short period of time, it reverted back to being blank and Login failure. I again put "Everyone" again and still the same thing happens; after a short time I can no longer access this computer.

I saw on another thread that others were experiencing this same problem but that thread was closed before any answers were given. Does anyone know why this might be happening? Anti-virus and spyware checks ran with nothing found. OS is XP Pro 2002 SP2.


----------



## johnwill

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## esware

Ok, I tried the solution that Johnwill suggested. Again, this worked for a few minutes and then I could no loner access the computer. When I looked at "Access this computer from the network" setting in the Administrator's control panel, it was blank again! Any ideas what might be reseting this value to blank? :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill

I'd have to start thinking malware at this point. Have you posted a HijackThis log in the HJT forum for the security folks to have a look at? I don't know of anything that should be randomly resetting this value.


----------



## g-shad

for those that havent checked, see if the quota has been changed as there are a few spyware and viruses that can do this.

right click on the drive letter select properties then select quota
in this window enable quota managment and select do not limit disk useage then click apply
this usually sorts the problem or login failiure 

enjoy shad


----------



## ufokaradagli

i was getting problem "Logon failure: user not granted requested logon type" but not same like yours... i looked "Access this computer from network". everything is fine in there. but i was continue to getting the problem.. i repaired it from "Deny access to this computer from network".. remove Guest from there and then press OK.. 
so sorry for bad english:smile:

My web site


----------

